# Tethering Question



## MohamedOsama (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

i am using 5dmk3 with Capture One 7,
And everything works fine , i am just wondering is it possible that i can Save the Images to the Card and View it on Camera while its Tethered to Pc?
because all the Photos go to Capture one and i dont see the Photos on the Camera, thats even while i have an SD Card in the Camera,

Thanks,
Mohamed Osama


----------

